# Quitting Uber and going rogue?



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I had a very interesting night last night. I pull up to the hockey arena after the first period. I can't even park and enjoy some tacos I brought when one of the security guys come running up to me and says "I got a guy here who's not feeling well and needs a ride home now." Long story short, I tell him it's $70 and I'll take him 35 miles off the books. He gets in and it's a crazy ride cause he is in bad shape and we have to stop twice for him to puke cause he's in so much pain. Anyway I get him home and he throws me $100.

I get back to the arena right when the game ends and before I can even stop, this guy asks for a ride right now. I tell him it's surging hard and his ride will be $70 (quoted Uber XL surge fare). After a little moaning he agrees and gets in for the very short ride to his hotel.

I get back to the arena and some other folks who have about 15 people who need to get 6 miles, corner me again before I can even put the car in park and I show mercy and give them a ride for $30 for 7 people.

So I make $200 off the books in about 3 hours.

Now the reason I bring this up is that I'm planning on moving back to the east coast and living on a boat cruising the east coast between new england and florida on a seasonal basis for a few years. Switching my licence and tags and insurance every few months would be a serious PITA. And keeping my legal residence where I am now means I can keep my health insurance.

So here's the question. Is it possible to make a living off the books working the big events (concerts, ball games, etc.) on the DL and make a decent living?

*I don't want to hear about the risks. I know the risks. I want to see if anyone else is doing this successfully. Because I made double what I would have made after Uber took their cut.*

I've noticed over the years that there are always sad sacks whose phones are dead or are just so drunk they can't handle ordering an uber or are pissed at their boyfriend and just want a ride now.

And quite honestly, the Uber pay rates are so bad that it's just not worth driving at base rates (even XL base rates) to really make a living anymore. Quite honestly I made as much in 3 hours doing this as I would have made driving in 2 days. And I certainly don't miss being rated by these asshats.

Any thoughts and constructive advice would be welcome


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Absolutely....and this is exactly why police departments run sting operations.

If you really believe that you are going to drive around and scoop up cash rides in areas that you are not familiar with, based on one nights earnings, you will certainly be in trouble.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I've been doing this for 5 years. I know some parts in the NE are highly regulated and I'm pretty sure NYC is a no go.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I heard a story once about a guy who thought he saw a unicorn once. He wanted to see one again so bad he spent the rest of his life looking. I think you know how it ended....


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Merc7186 said:


> Absolutely....and this is exactly why police departments run sting operations.
> 
> If you really believe that you are going to drive around and scoop up cash rides in areas that you are not familiar with, based on one nights earnings, you will certainly be in trouble.


It's like you didn't even read the post.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

osii said:


> I had a very interesting night last night. I pull up to the hockey arena after the first period. I can't even park and enjoy some tacos I brought when one of the security guys come running up to me and says "I got a guy here who's not feeling well and needs a ride home now." Long story short, I tell him it's $70 and I'll take him 35 miles off the books. He gets in and it's a crazy ride cause he is in bad shape and we have to stop twice for him to puke cause he's in so much pain. Anyway I get him home and he throws me $100.
> 
> I get back to the arena right when the game ends and before I can even stop, this guy asks for a ride right now. I tell him it's surging hard and his ride will be $70 (quoted Uber XL surge fare). After a little moaning he agrees and gets in for the very short ride to his hotel.
> 
> ...


I don't understand, how did they know you were available to give rides? Just from the small Uber sign? I've had people who ordered an uber get confused. But I've never had a non-uber person approach my car asking for a ride.

This strategy of hanging out at big events would only work if you had a taxi sign on your roof.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

HBD, I get these all the time. A lot of people don't want to wait for drivers who can't find them or all the drivers who are there are waiting for the big surge and not taking calls. There is no way they will be able to request you specifically through the ap cause there's tons of drivers around. I get cash rides all the time at big events. I've even had cops put people into my car.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

osii said:


> Any thoughts and constructive advice would be welcome





osii said:


> It's like you didn't even read the post


Given the above statements, I'm probably wasting my time, but @Merc7186 brings up a valid point re law enforcement. Most places what you're contemplating is considered operating a bandit cab. Maybe the question should be, "How long can I get away with it before I get busted, or have an accident that my insurance won't cover?"


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

osii said:


> HBD, I get these all the time. A lot of people don't want to wait for drivers who can't find them or all the drivers who are there are waiting for the big surge and not taking calls. There is no way they will be able to request you specifically through the ap cause there's tons of drivers around. I get cash rides all the time at big events. I've even had cops put people into my car.


Tempted to try it but I know I shouldn't because insurance won't cover it.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Given the above statements, I'm probably wasting my time, but @Merc7186 brings up a valid point re law enforcement. Most places what you're contemplating is considered operating a bandit cab. Maybe the question should be, "How long can I get away with it before I get busted, or have an accident that my insurance won't cover?"


*Again, I know the risks. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.*


----------



## OoberGooberSC (Feb 22, 2019)

It's all fun and $$ until someone gets hurt or busted. Put an attorney on retainer now....


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I heard a story once about a guy who thought he saw a unicorn once. He wanted to see one again so bad he spent the rest of his life looking. I think you know how it ended....


Greg Gutfeld? no, his unicorn is on his desk...



osii said:


> I had a very interesting night last night. I pull up to the hockey arena after the first period. I can't even park and enjoy some tacos I brought when one of the security guys come running up to me and says "I got a guy here who's not feeling well and needs a ride home now." Long story short, I tell him it's $70 and I'll take him 35 miles off the books. He gets in and it's a crazy ride cause he is in bad shape and we have to stop twice for him to puke cause he's in so much pain. Anyway I get him home and he throws me $100.
> 
> I get back to the arena right when the game ends and before I can even stop, this guy asks for a ride right now. I tell him it's surging hard and his ride will be $70 (quoted Uber XL surge fare). After a little moaning he agrees and gets in for the very short ride to his hotel.
> 
> ...


bad idea... but an idea nonetheless...


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

There is a legal way to do this, but it's not guaranteed to work. Park directly in front of the entrance to a big event, like OP said, with Uber app OFFLINE so you're not getting requests. If someone approaches and requests a ride, say "request me in your uber app. Due to high demand, I charge a $20 (or $30) cash convenience fee".


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

To op so you are the reason some riders feel comfortable to proposition off books as you call it rides...to me that's a safety issue


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

osii said:


> I had a very interesting night last night. I pull up to the hockey arena after the first period. I can't even park and enjoy some tacos I brought when one of the security guys come running up to me and says "I got a guy here who's not feeling well and needs a ride home now." Long story short, I tell him it's $70 and I'll take him 35 miles off the books. He gets in and it's a crazy ride cause he is in bad shape and we have to stop twice for him to puke cause he's in so much pain. Anyway I get him home and he throws me $100.
> 
> I get back to the arena right when the game ends and before I can even stop, this guy asks for a ride right now. I tell him it's surging hard and his ride will be $70 (quoted Uber XL surge fare). After a little moaning he agrees and gets in for the very short ride to his hotel.
> 
> ...


All I can say is, I wish I accepted cash rides much earlier in my stuber career. Without getting into all the specifics, I do plenty of cash rides every week with many being regulars. I also simultaneously run the app on DF for the the write off in mileage. Keep doing it and benefit from the others who always go "by the book."


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

osii said:


> *Again, I know the risks. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.*


You asked
And you were answered
I don't think Jesus is on your side on this one.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey guys... y'all know I'm a live and let live kinda guy but has anyone read the thread about the Uber fatality on rt 9 in Jersey? Iffin' y'all ain't got commercial insurance for such calamities it could cost you more than you could ever imagine...


----------



## OoberGooberSC (Feb 22, 2019)

Those "regulars" aren't going to care two [email protected]@ts about you should there be an accident and your carrier decides to deny coverage, and the pax only option is to pursue you personally for their injuries.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> You asked
> And you were answered
> I don't think Jesus is on your side on this one.


Really? Jesus?
Pffftttt!!!


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

useta do cash gigs but that's in the past the consequences of even the slightest fender bender wasn't worth my life as I know it...


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

It is unbelievable how many people have no self control and have to offer their non responsive opinions.

*I know the risks!*
_*I know the risks!
I know the risks!
I know the risks!
I know the risks!*_
*I know the risks!*

Look, what most of you don't know is that you have no coverage from Uber either.

All the risks in this job are on the drivers already. Uber is already an illegal ********* company.

When I explain to retirees who are doing this to get out of the house every now and then that their insurance and Uber's insurance will drop them like a hot rock if something bad goes down they just don't get it.

Trust me, run over someone on the way to pick up a pax and see how much uber loves you. Get in an accident on lyft and try coming up with the $2500 deductible to get your car back on the road.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I did one, one time. I felt like I was on pins and needles the whole time. It's tempting, but when something goes wrong, your out there......


----------



## OoberGooberSC (Feb 22, 2019)

Chill OP.....

Opinions are like Paxholes....everybody has one


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

OoberGooberSC said:


> Chill OP.....
> 
> Opinions are like Paxholes....everybody has one


and they all smell the same... just sayin'


----------



## OoberGooberSC (Feb 22, 2019)

OP.....

I assure you that Uber does offer coverage. 

I hate to point this out, but the potential personal liability risk, criminal penalties and civil consequences to me as a legit driver are FAR less than yours as a bootlegger driver. 

Trust me.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Most of the drivers I know are doing cash rides, not like you suggest, hanging out at events but by asking every Uber ride to or from the airport how they are getting home or back to the airport and handing them a card

I had a scheduled ride this morning and I have two scheduled rides tomorrow and another on Saturday


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

osii said:


> I've been doing this for 5 years. I know some parts in the NE are highly regulated and I'm pretty sure NYC is a no go.


NYC is definitely a no go as they aggressively do stings, especially at the airports, MSG, and tourist areas. $1500 fine and tow your car. I suppose if you want to take your life in your hands no one would probably bother you in the South Bronx except for "Gypsy" Cabs!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Live your dream.

A couple of years ago, some friends of mine took leaves of absence from their jobs and spent a year sailing the Caribbean. Pulled their kids out of school, bought a boat (life-long sailors, so they knew what they were doing), left ALASKA (!) and came to the East Coast for their adventure. It was their dream of a lifetime...and they did it!

Combine driving for Uber, but not really, and it should be amazing.

Have a magical day!



hrswartz said:


> and they all smell the same... just sayin'


Personally...I smell neither. Just sayin'.



osii said:


> Get in an accident on lyft and try coming up with the $2500 deductible to get your car back on the road.


If I can't cover a $2,500 deductible...and I drive for Lyft anyway...what level of moron does that make me?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

OoberGooberSC said:


> Those "regulars" aren't going to care two [email protected]@ts about you should there be an accident and your carrier decides to deny coverage, and the pax only option is to pursue you personally for their injuries.


True, however my assets on paper are minimal. No appeal to any attorney. Law of averages says: "I win"



osii said:


> It is unbelievable how many people have no self control and have to offer their non responsive opinions.
> 
> *I know the risks!*
> _*I know the risks!
> ...


Well said. Cash rides or not, we're ALL at great risk.



oldfart said:


> Most of the drivers I know are doing cash rides, not like you suggest, hanging out at events but by asking every Uber ride to or from the airport how they are getting home or back to the airport and handing them a card
> 
> I had a scheduled ride this morning and I have two scheduled rides tomorrow and another on Saturday


You're a daring "Oldfart!"


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Seamus said:


> NYC is definitely a no go as they aggressively do stings, especially at the airports, MSG, and tourist areas. $1500 fine and tow your car. I suppose if you want to take your life in your hands no one would probably bother you in the South Bronx except for "Gypsy" Cabs!


I had to take an Illegal Cab from NYC to NJ, as I had 7 people in my party, all with carry-on bags and no legal cabs at the airport could fit us into one vehicle (I did not want to separate our party into 2 cars, because time was of the essence, we were transferring planes from LaGuardia to Newark, and had only about 1h to get across town from one airport to another, and it was 3am. Shady Eastern European guy (Serbian?) with a burner flip phone calls a guy who then walks us to the parking garage.

Cost was US$200, but we were transported quickly, safely, and even friendly by a guy with a Grand Caravan.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Really? Jesus?
> Pffftttt!!!


He was quoting Jesus


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> He was quoting Jesus


Then he's opening a can of worms. Comments and/or topics should remain non-denominational here.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do this all the time. Of course, I have a licence to do this. It is called a "hack licence". I have a vehicle licenced to do this. It has a sign on it that reads *TAXI*.

You might get away with it in certain places. In this area, if you are going to try to run Jiffy Lube Live, in the Virginia exurbs, or, Merriwether Post in the Maryland exurbs, you might get away with it.

The Capital of Your Nation, however, would be a no-go. The Harassmen-ER-uh-HACK Inspectors are at the venues all the time, as are the police. They will chase you away on a good day (for you). On a bad day (for you) you get your car impounded. When that happens, you must go to three different offices, none of which are near each other; wait in a long line where there is only one clerk who spends more than a little time ignoring you, going as slowly as she can, sending texts to her friends; fill out PW and pay money;. After you have gone to the three places, you must go to the impound yard to retrieve your vehicle. That is in a remote southwestern part of the city. If it sits there more than three days, it is a toss-up whether it is driveable. If it sits there more than two weeks, if it is driveable, buy a Power Ball or Mega Millions ticket, because it is your lucky day.

Then, you get [rectal apertures] such as me. We have these illegal taxis, and, they are marked as taxis, but have suburban H-plates (usually Virginia, because it is easy to get H-plates in Virginia). I see these illegals as I am walking from the Nationals game to Capitol Hill where I park my car. I have the Hack Inspector on speed dial, as I know people in the Hack Office. I sick the Hack Inspector on him. I also see the fake Uber drivers as they work the game. I sick the Hack Inspector on them, as well.

I really do not care what you do in Maryland or Virginia, but, come to the Capital of Your Nation and do that and you are taking customers from me and other legitimate drivers.

New York City likely is a no-go.

You might get away with it on the Jersey Shore, but, again, I do not know.

Once you get south of the Potomac, you got me.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> I had to take an Illegal Cab from NYC to NJ,


You did those New York City boys at LaGuardia a favour. No New York hacker wants to go the Newark. It is a pain in the [donkey], you get only a fifteen dollar premium for it. Any hack in New York will tell you that the fifteen dollars is not worth it for that pain in the tookas airport in Newark. You get double to leave the City if they go anywhere else, and, the driver can turn down the trip, if he does not want to go to, say, Hastings, Chappaqua, Secaucus or Bayonne. He can not turn down Newark.

Those boys were glad to hand you to an illegal.

.........................at least that is how it was when I lived in New York. As a passenger, I hated Newark. LaGuardia was allright. I preferred Idlewild, especially when I lived at 86th and 162nd.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

osii said:


> It is unbelievable how many people have no self control and have to offer their non responsive opinions.


It would be hit or misd, you'd have to be at the right events, and lucky. Just like with uber only your misses would be bigger misses. Basically it would be feast or famine for you.

A little research and you'd know where to avoid. most cities aren't actively doing stings. 3 times I've had cops ask me to take someone home for cash.

good luck with the boat.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> You're a daring "Oldfart!"


Not so, at least not anymore

Did I mention that I bought commercial insurance and got the county and airport permits

The op said he knows the risk and dosent care. He only wanted to know if anyone else was doing cash rides.

I'm doing them. And I'm doing them at the rate of $1000 a month in addition to the on app rides. As time goes on I hope to use Uber only to meet potential new customers


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

Go sell drugs like the other losers in life ?!!!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> There is a legal way to do this, but it's not guaranteed to work. Park directly in front of the entrance to a big event, like OP said, with Uber app OFFLINE so you're not getting requests. If someone approaches and requests a ride, say "request me in your uber app. Due to high demand, I charge a $20 (or $30) cash convenience fee".


That is the way to do it legally.. Turn off the app, and when somebody approaches , you negotiate. You are not taking away anybody's customer, your app is off.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I had to take an Illegal Cab from NYC to NJ, as I had 7 people in my party, all with carry-on bags and no legal cabs at the airport could fit us into one vehicle (I did not want to separate our party into 2 cars, because time was of the essence, we were transferring planes from LaGuardia to Newark, and had only about 1h to get across town from one airport to another, and it was 3am. Shady Eastern European guy (Serbian?) with a burner flip phone calls a guy who then walks us to the parking garage.
> 
> Cost was US$200, but we were transported quickly, safely, and even friendly by a guy with a Grand Caravan.


Most riders when desperate will do what they have to do. I'd do the same under the circumstances!

It's the Uber drivers who get nailed in a car at the terminal. What you are describing is how it still goes on with hidden cars and a "guide" walking the terminal. Also, there are probably no stings at 3a.m. (Or in the rain)LOL.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I don't understand, how did they know you were available to give rides? Just from the small Uber sign? I've had people who ordered an uber get confused. But I've never had a non-uber person approach my car asking for a ride.
> 
> This strategy of hanging out at big events would only work if you had a taxi sign on your roof.


There's a place at the center for Uber drivers to park and wait for rides.



mbd said:


> That is the way to do it legally.. Turn off the app, and when somebody approaches , you negotiate. You are not taking away anybody's customer, your app is off.


Only legal in NJ for taxis and limos to do that. OT and OL plates.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Now I do not endorse this and I wouldn't do this but...

When it comes to things like big events and bad weather, Uber is really shooting themselves in the balls with their "improved" surge. Hardly anyone with a brain is going to work these high risk or heavily congested times for such a reduced reward. The reward is there for drivers who would do it though I doubt the ability to sustain yourself by these means is.

Two examples. I literally had airport security come up and talk to me one night while I waited for my rider. I thought I was in trouble or something even though I was in the correct area. He told me there were half a dozen people in need of rides for the final 11:50 arrival and no cabs were left. That is like the exact opposite you'd expect from most airport authorities.

Another time, more recently, Christmas Jam was going on and always gets out late (~3am). There was a blizzard and ice and I didn't have my new tires yet, so I stayed in. I heard a few days later from riders who were there that it had been beg, borrow and steal when it came to finding rides. Only 2 cabs were running at 45 minute wait. I can't imagine the surge and this was on original surge!

People are just so conditioned to getting rides on demand now and are way less averse to getting rides from complete strangers these days thanks to Uber.


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

Years ago (before Uber) I was at Southbay in Dorchester. I was going to take a taxi home but before I got a chance to look for one this man approached me and asked me if I needed a ride. He didn’t speak English well and I looked at him like he was crazy.

Then he said “*********”.

I was a little sketched out but I was young and dumb so I took the ride. He drove me home to JP for $10. I have never seen another ********* in my life.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I knew if I let this thread soak for a while I'd get some helpful responses.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

OP, what you're describing, when legalized, is a TAXI. So yes, it can be done.

Get paid double u/L, if and when you can find rides? Taxi.

Negotiate fares up front? (sometimes) Taxi.

Grab random people right off the street, desperate for a ride? Taxi.

With a taxi, you use someone else's car, and pay for it. With illegal cab, use your vehicle and deal with eventual expenses. $$ difference? You can figure that out on your own.

Risks aside, what you're describing already exists in a legal form.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

White collar crime prisons these days are like hotels. You can work out and get a college degree while you're on the inside, and learn to grow organic vege's.

You just have to iron out that conscience thing where a passenger could be permanently disabled and the family has to struggle because no one paid them what they deserved with insurance since there was none. The repurcussions of your actions on other people's lives should be of paramount concern to you rather than whether you can earn decent money.

You joined this forum in 2014, you can't possibly claim ignorance for not knowing the consequences of such an idea.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Yeah, you lost me at "off the books". And an individual that was impaired and possibly needed medical attention? Hate to be harsh, but are you new to this or just plain stupid?

Look, I get it. I'm broke and fast cash is tempting. And you were trying to help. But putting yourself on the line like that can lead to serious repercussions.

Do yourself a favor. Keep it on the app. If someone looks horrible, refuse the ride and get call for them to be evaluated. There's a fine line between someone who has had a couple too many and someone who might be approaching alcohol poisoning (or other substances).

Nobody has ever puked in my car (or near it) for two reasons. First, I stop driving hours before that's generally a problem. Second, because I know better than to take on that kind of mess for a few bucks.

Be careful out there.



HyundaiBigDog said:


> But I've never had a non-uber person approach my car asking for a ride.


Had a guy try to flag me down and get in my car as I slowed at a stop sign, then almost kicked my car when I left. In the city. Some people are just that clueless about how it works, always wondered if he called to complain.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

well that didn't last long . . .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

osii said:


> It is unbelievable how many people have no self control and have to offer their non responsive opinions.
> 
> *I know the risks!*
> _*I know the risks!
> ...





Uber Crack said:


> White color crime prisons these days are like hotels. You can work out and get a college degree while you're on the inside, and learn to grow organic vege's.
> 
> You just have to iron out that conscience thing where a passenger could be permanently disabled and the family has to struggle because no one paid them what they deserved with insurance since there was none. The repurcussions of your actions on other people's lives should be of paramount concern to you rather than whether you can earn decent money.
> 
> You joined this forum in 2014, you can't possibly claim ignorence for not knowing the consequences of such an idea. Maybe you're not 100% in the cranium in which case I apologise for my condescending tone. I didn't mean to assume your sanity.


Commercial insurance is the way to go here. Also if there is an accident with cash scheduled rides, this won't be any different than people who car pools to work. You and pax would have to be fools to actually say off books Uber ride.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Fines are the least of OP worries. Getting car-jacked, robbed and assaulted by some random stranger as you take them A-B is the real danger.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

osii said:


> I had a very interesting night last night. I pull up to the hockey arena after the first period. I can't even park and enjoy some tacos I brought when one of the security guys come running up to me and says "I got a guy here who's not feeling well and needs a ride home now." Long story short, I tell him it's $70 and I'll take him 35 miles off the books. He gets in and it's a crazy ride cause he is in bad shape and we have to stop twice for him to puke cause he's in so much pain. Anyway I get him home and he throws me $100.
> 
> I get back to the arena right when the game ends and before I can even stop, this guy asks for a ride right now. I tell him it's surging hard and his ride will be $70 (quoted Uber XL surge fare). After a little moaning he agrees and gets in for the very short ride to his hotel.
> 
> ...


Yes, until u get caught.
u can avoid prosecution by jumping on your yacht and cruise to a new east coast port and rerun ur Gipsy ground transport scam.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Ossii, I read your post from start to finish, kudus brother, I get you and if I was as brave as you're, I certainly would do it. The capitalist system is based on the 3 Rs, Risk, Reward Ratio, all based on mathematics, if gains are greater than a probable loss, why not! It is your car, your risk and hopefully your great rewards. Be safe and stealth.

Sorry, I misspelled your name, meant "ossii"


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

OoberGooberSC said:


> OP.....
> 
> I assure you that Uber does offer coverage.
> 
> ...


Unless you have a rideshare policy you are driving without insurance everyday with Uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I had an Uber passenger who asked me to do a round trip for him since "he left his keys at his friend's apartment". Interestingly enough, he needed to take a backpack with him to retrieve the keys. As the trip was ending he asked if I would do that trip again for cash. I couldn't say No fast enough, citing "insurance reasons". Can you imagine being the illegal driver when he gets busted for a narcotics related offense?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I had an Uber passenger who asked me to do a round trip for him since "he left his keys at his friend's apartment". Interestingly enough, he needed to take a backpack with him to retrieve the keys. As the trip was ending he asked if I would do that trip again for cash. I couldn't say No fast enough, citing "insurance reasons". Can you imagine being the illegal driver when he gets busted for a narcotics related offense?


I've had about four of these this month, but all through the app. Most recently two nights ago, picked up two women at a 7-Eleven at around 11 pm, both had a large suitcase and seemed to appear from thin air, possibly from behind the building.

It's scary enough when it's on the app - cash? Oh hell no.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, you lost me at "off the books". And an individual that was impaired and possibly needed medical attention? Hate to be harsh, but are you new to this or just plain stupid?
> 
> Look, I get it. I'm broke and fast cash is tempting. And you were trying to help. But putting yourself on the line like that can lead to serious repercussions.


It's a risk-reward thing, and I believe OP said he knew the risks, lol.

Look at it this way to get the full picture:

OP has concrete evidence that he can make $200 per night off the books. He's actually done that once.
If he replicates that success *just 200 times* *per year*, his gross revenue will be $40,000


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

osii said:


> So here's the question. Is it possible to make a living off the books working the big events (concerts, ball games, etc.) on the DL and make a decent living?


How many of this "big events" are you planning to attain each year?
How much money do you project you can make on average at each event?

Multiple those two number together then *you* can decide if you can make a decent living.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Most of the drivers I know are doing cash rides, not like you suggest, hanging out at events but by asking every Uber ride to or from the airport how they are getting home or back to the airport and handing them a card
> 
> I had a scheduled ride this morning and I have two scheduled rides tomorrow and another on Saturday


Insurance?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Insurance?


He has said numerous times that he has commercial insurance.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

osii said:


> I knew if I let this thread soak for a while I'd get some helpful responses.


You're asking for advice and approval on FUTURE crimes. Where do you think you are? A prison chat room?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

/THREAD


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

osii said:


> well that didn't last long . . .


Funny!

I think the issue you will have aside from the obvious is that sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Here in RDU airport is pretty tight, concert venue usually doesn't pop enough to warrent cash fares and an outdoor venue would be a fantastic place to pick up cash fares because it's out of the way, one road out and crappy cell service.I think you got lucky that night and you will not do as well most nights. Also, kind of need to know the lay of the land as far as where and when to steer clear of the blue lights.

Everyone has a different tolerance for risk. The car javcking, violent crime, ... worries are pretty minor but someone getting sick in the car is a real risk. If you have no or limited assets then the financial risks are fairly minimal. Might mess your credit up for 7 years but you get all that.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Then he's opening a can of worms. Comments and/or topics should remain non-denominational here.


He's quoting the bible to justify future crimes. 
And you're critisizing me? Really?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Gilby said:


> He has said numerous times that he has commercial insurance.


Exactly right

The op didn't ask for advice so this isn't directed at him. But my advice to anyone else tempted to do cash rides is don't do it unless you are ready to take 'this "car for hire" thing from side hustle to a real business. That requires the commercial insurance, business licenses, permits advertising a website, credit cards etc etc


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Your just here for the criminal activity, and some occasional sanctimony.
> Funny - I was offended by the same thing.


Then go consult Jesus!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Then go consult Jesus!


Consult who?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Consult who?


Exactly! Thank you.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Exactly! Thank you.


Oh no - Thank You!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bad call. Same with Arcade city...bad ideas all the way around.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

https://reactiongifs.me/drama-popcorn/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

osii said:


> I had a very interesting night last night. I pull up to the hockey arena after the first period. I can't even park and enjoy some tacos I brought when one of the security guys come running up to me and says "I got a guy here who's not feeling well and needs a ride home now." Long story short, I tell him it's $70 and I'll take him 35 miles off the books. He gets in and it's a crazy ride cause he is in bad shape and we have to stop twice for him to puke cause he's in so much pain. Anyway I get him home and he throws me $100.
> 
> I get back to the arena right when the game ends and before I can even stop, this guy asks for a ride right now. I tell him it's surging hard and his ride will be $70 (quoted Uber XL surge fare). After a little moaning he agrees and gets in for the very short ride to his hotel.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't do it but you know the risks so good luck.


----------



## Andrew Dice Clay Two (Feb 22, 2019)

osii said:


> I've been doing this for 5 years. I know some parts in the NE are highly regulated and I'm pretty sure NYC is a no go.


 Maybe 20 years ago you could hustle in NYC as long as you were cool about it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

osii said:


> I had a very interesting night last night. I pull up to the hockey arena after the first period. I can't even park and enjoy some tacos I brought when one of the security guys come running up to me and says "I got a guy here who's not feeling well and needs a ride home now." Long story short, I tell him it's $70 and I'll take him 35 miles off the books. He gets in and it's a crazy ride cause he is in bad shape and we have to stop twice for him to puke cause he's in so much pain. Anyway I get him home and he throws me $100.
> 
> I get back to the arena right when the game ends and before I can even stop, this guy asks for a ride right now. I tell him it's surging hard and his ride will be $70 (quoted Uber XL surge fare). After a little moaning he agrees and gets in for the very short ride to his hotel.
> 
> ...


I used to do it back in the 70s, in L.A, I owned a gypsy cab. It was just car, made to look like a cab, with the light, a real meter, etc. I did okay. ( never work the airport, they don't like gypsy cabs, though there were guys in caddillacs who would pull up to the baggage claim and go around and solicit rides. They got away with it for a long time, and they cherry picked like crazy. if there was a big one in their, the legit taxies were not going to get it ) I don't know if someone can get away with it now, but back then, operating a ********* was a cinch, as long as I didn't play the cab stands, no one bothered me, not even the cops. I did this for about a year. I just cruised hollywood boulevard, then sunset, then back to hollywood boulevard. I always had a trip before I made the complete circle.

Today, especially in my city ( not living in L.A anymore ), one cannot get away with such things as easily, I wouldn't do it.

Another thing you can do, and it's borderline, is get a limousine license, or charter car license, or whatever they call it in your state, and put your telephone number on your window, and if someone walks up to you, you can say to them, "I can only respond by telephone. As long as you don't give them your number, spoken or by card, you can't fault them for noticing the number on your window. Keep simple waybill forms, just in case you gets stopped, and carry commercial insurance.

You didn't want to hear about the risks, and I will assume you understand the potential liability, if you hurt someone in an accident. I wouldn't do it if I owned a house ( and I do ). So, it depends on your circumstance, your city, it's policies, etc.





HyundaiBigDog said:


> I don't understand, how did they know you were available to give rides? Just from the small Uber sign? I've had people who ordered an uber get confused. But I've never had a non-uber person approach my car asking for a ride.
> 
> This strategy of hanging out at big events would only work if you had a taxi sign on your roof.


I guess it depends on where you live. Where I live, the UBer symbol is so well known, just having it I have people asking for a ride, like they walk up to a taxi. I turn them down. I do fine with the app, no need to take chances, It might be a shill, I dont know. They are out there, in some areas more than others. Do your homework on your area.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

osii said:


> I had a very interesting night last night. I pull up to the hockey arena after the first period. I can't even park and enjoy some tacos I brought when one of the security guys come running up to me and says "I got a guy here who's not feeling well and needs a ride home now." Long story short, I tell him it's $70 and I'll take him 35 miles off the books. He gets in and it's a crazy ride cause he is in bad shape and we have to stop twice for him to puke cause he's in so much pain. Anyway I get him home and he throws me $100.
> 
> I get back to the arena right when the game ends and before I can even stop, this guy asks for a ride right now. I tell him it's surging hard and his ride will be $70 (quoted Uber XL surge fare). After a little moaning he agrees and gets in for the very short ride to his hotel.
> 
> ...


Be careful. Here in Los Angeles the PD sets up traps for drivers at every event. If you get caught you're ****ed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> With a taxi, you use someone else's car, and pay for it.


.............not always or in every market. In the suburbs of the Capital of Your Nation, it is mostly renters. In the Capital of Your Nation, the owner-operators still outnumber the renters, but not as much as they used to. I still own mine. This allows me the flexibility to move back and forth between the cab and UberX/Lyft.. Uber does offer the taxis, here, as well, which helps.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Absolutely....and this is exactly why police departments run sting operations.
> 
> If you really believe that you are going to drive around and scoop up cash rides in areas that you are not familiar with, based on one nights earnings, you will certainly be in trouble.


Uber was also Illegal

In the beginning

" DEREGULATE "!

CASH


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

$6,500 fine in Utah if caught.....

Not that police patrol that here, they are mostly interested in DIUs. And our taxi unions are weak so no pressure from them. 

Only taken a cash ride once from a concert, which the venue is out in middle of nowhere. $100 bill for a 4 mile ride. Dropped off, switched on Uber, caught a 3x surge. $200+ in 2 hours (counting that waiting time listening to whatever band while they finished).

I learned fast NOT to stand next to my car at the end of the show until I accept a PAX. Otherwise it's non-stop "can you give us a ride".


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Do yar ting bra


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gilby said:


> He has said numerous times that he has commercial insurance.


There is literally no way the OP will have commercial insurance in all of the locations he's proposing to visit and drive in.

If he did, he'd never make enough do what he proposes to carry all of those coverages in those different locations. There would have to be a separate policy in just about every state.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> There is literally no way the OP will have commercial insurance in all of the locations he's proposing to visit and drive in.


Pretty sure the quote Gilby referred to was about the comment @oldfart posted, not OP.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I don't understand, how did they know you were available to give rides? Just from the small Uber sign? I've had people who ordered an uber get confused. But I've never had a non-uber person approach my car asking for a ride.
> 
> This strategy of hanging out at big events would only work if you had a taxi sign on your roof.


I have been parked in my honey holes and have had people walk up asking if I will do a cash ride. I have also had security at bars ask me to wait for someone that wanted to pay cash for a ride. It happens to me at least once a week and I don't even approach areas with special events. All of this and I have no trade dress on my car advertising Uber or Lyft.

I don't do cash rides several of the people that waled up to my car just made a request on the app for a ride. Most of the time I get that ride, every once in a while they have to cancel on 2 or 3 drivers to get me.

Every time I get hit up by a bar security person I always say sorry I already have another pick-up request. I don't need them passing their problem on to me.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> I have been parked in my honey holes and have had people walk up asking if I will do a cash ride. I have also had security at bars ask me to wait for someone that wanted to pay cash for a ride. It happens to me at least once a week and I don't even approach areas with special events. All of this and I have no trade dress on my car advertising Uber or Lyft.
> 
> I don't do cash rides several of the people that waled up to my car just made a request on the app for a ride. Most of the time I get that ride, every once in a while they have to cancel on 2 or 3 drivers to get me.
> 
> Every time I get hit up by a bar security person I always say sorry I already have another pick-up request. I don't need them passing their problem on to me.


If your honey hole is a bar ? What type of ride do you expect


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

20yearsdriving said:


> If your honey hole is a bar ? What type of ride do you expect


My honey holes are strategically located between multiple restaurants and hotel/resorts. I do not camp outside any Bars. When I am dropping off at bars I will get approached by security. It is almost always the same line, Oh you are Uber or Lyft, wait I have someone that needs a ride. Those are the rides I don't want. I have no issues picking up at bars through the app.


----------



## Alan777 (Oct 16, 2018)

I did this only once, and it was out of compassion for a young woman who was out in the cold with no coat (stupid, but they all do it) and a dead phone. Otherwise, the risks are too great.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

osii said:


> *I don't want to hear about the risks. I know the risks. I want to see if anyone else is doing this successfully. Because I made double what I would have made after Uber took their cut.*


You may know the risks of going rogue, but are your riders aware of the risk of riding with drivers who are not screened & monitored by UBER? The link below indicates the risk to UBER's reputation for safe & secure drivers. If you display the UBER emblem while freelancing, they may sue you for false representation. 

https://www.al.com/news/birmingham/...oung-women-in-tuscaloosa-authorities-say.html


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> If your honey hole is a bar ? What type of ride do you expect


Corporate Executives


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> You may know the risks of going rogue, but are your riders aware of the risk of riding with drivers who are not screened & monitored by UBER? The link below indicates the risk to UBER's reputation for safe & secure drivers. If you display the UBER emblem while freelancing, they may sue you for false representation.
> 
> https://www.al.com/news/birmingham/...oung-women-in-tuscaloosa-authorities-say.html


Following that logic if you drive for both Uber and Lyft and have both companies trade dress up Uber could sue you for doing a Lyft ride and Lyft could sue you for doing an Uber ride.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ZenUber said:


> DRUNK Corporate Executives


FTFY


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, if you're going to go rouge do it in an Nissan Rogue.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

It used to be called a *********. 

You can make money, but, as you acknowledge, the risks are numerous.


----------

